# Critique!



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

wow..she's pretty and looks great for her first away show...I would in the first few pics just caution your leg slipping behind the girth and mabey just watch your hands a little-ur release-the last pic looks great!!!..what a gorgeous horse!!!


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks!! Yeah I was so nervous I couldnt even feel my legs it was also my first away horse show!


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Any others would be appreciated!


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

wow she's beautiful 
i agree...your legs have slipped a little
to me it looked like you were a little early in picture two and im not totally sure but i think you were overjumping a little...but overall you look good!


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

In picture two I'm not jumping.
so how am i ahead?


----------



## perashleig101 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think u r throwing ur hand in the last picture way to far up his neck ...


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry
i said you were early...the horse isnt jumping yet your already in 2point...in could be the angle of the photo or just me


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not in the two point postion in picture two.
The jump is probably 4-5 strides away.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

xxxMYSTYxxx in picture two I believe she was half seating wich at some times looks like two pointing.

In the third picture like everyone has been saying you're leg slid back a little and it looks like you were a bit early but I'm not positive on that one. You have a nice release and a good back though.


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

ok fair enough
sorry bout that
i just looks to me like your already at the jump...but yeah sorry


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

No prob!
Yeah im in a half seat, as always with bella! I dont like to sit on her back it just makes her go faster! *i dont need that!!* :lol:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

I'm not too sure, but when i was in germany i got to see students get lessons from the best instructors in the country and they all said the same thing about the jumping position, "Sit up on the horse, relax, and let the horse fold you. You dont need to be on the neck."
i found this very interesting as i have been told to lean foward.
These students were jumping 3 to 4 and a half feet that day, and that made it even more interesting to watch.


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

anyone elsee??


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice Gold Treasure, i have nothing to say?? For once :lol: Keep it up!!


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

Firstly it looks like you have a nice horse.
BUT make sure you stay back between jumps and not lean forward too much but other than that you look good!!


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

your laying a bit on her neck.you need to sit up a bit more and bring your lower leg foward.
lovely lovely horse looks really sweet


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

perashleig101 said:


> I think u r throwing ur hand in the last picture way to far up his neck ...


I disagree. You want to release over the jump so you don't catch the horse in the mouth. You have a nice release... that's a good thing!


----------



## sayabear3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Gorgeous horse- I'm impressed that that's both of your first away show! I really like the last picture. I'm going to disagree with some of these people: I think you guys look very balanced and I don't think you look ahead of her at all. Also your leg doesn't look too far back to me, that happens naturally and it looks weird when jumping to have the leg at the girth.

And about the half-seat thing- I have to do the same thing with my gelding, he gets much too quick if I sit down on him  Good job!


----------

